# Quest for Scares - Horror games discussion



## Desmond (May 2, 2012)

Hi,

This thread is dedicated to all horror games. Ones which either satisfy your darkest fantasies or chill your bones.

My personal favourites are Dead Space, Dead Space 2, Doom, etc. Though these are more action oriented than actual survival-horror (american sensibility of horror), the one I found to be genuinely scary is Amnesia:The Dark Descent.


----------



## Faun (May 2, 2012)

*Re: Quest for Scares - Horror Games Discussion*

There are some mods which are more spookier. Cry of Fear, Afraid of Monsters, SCP containment breach mods. Watch some vids to get the idea.


----------



## Desmond (May 2, 2012)

*Re: Quest for Scares - Horror Games Discussion*



Faun said:


> There are some mods which are more spookier. Cry of Fear, Afraid of Monsters, SCP containment breach mods. Watch some vids to get the idea.



Mods for?


----------



## gameranand (May 2, 2012)

*Re: Quest for Scares - Horror Games Discussion*

Hmm for me
1. RE Series
2. DS Series
3. FEAR Series
Although FEAR & RE Series has lost the glory as horror games.


----------



## Desmond (May 2, 2012)

*Re: Quest for Scares - Horror Games Discussion*

I've not played any of the RE series (except RE4, briefly) so not judgement here.

I've loved the ambiance of the DS series, though it has a lot of action for a horror game. Not to mention the huge arsenal.

FEAR is an action game more than horror.

I've not found any game, so far, creepier than Amnesia:The Dark Descent. Perfect survival horror. No weapons, only evasive tactics against enemies. Good puzzles and great storyline.

Is there any of the Silent Hill series for the PC? Would like to give it a try.


----------



## Faun (May 2, 2012)

*Re: Quest for Scares - Horror Games Discussion*

Yeah, Silent Hill 1 to 4, after that homecoming.

Those mods are probably on source engine or unreal engines. Here is a video;
[YOUTUBE]18OJ0cCJX78[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## gameranand (May 2, 2012)

*Re: Quest for Scares - Horror Games Discussion*

Ah yes how did I forgot Silent hill.
As for FEAR play 1st part. That game is scary for sure.


----------



## Desmond (May 2, 2012)

*Re: Quest for Scares - Horror Games Discussion*



Faun said:


> Yeah, Silent Hill 1 to 4, after that homecoming.
> 
> Those mods are probably on source engine or unreal engines. Here is a video;
> [YOUTUBE]18OJ0cCJX78[/YOUTUBE]



What's the objective of this one? I didn't get it. Like you blink and then something happens?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Faun (May 2, 2012)

*Re: Quest for Scares - Horror Games Discussion*

^^the thing moves if you blink and don't make straight eye contact. Others game's gameplay is worth checking out too.

Another mod is Hidden:Source. Good multiplayer.


----------



## Desmond (May 2, 2012)

*Re: Quest for Scares - Horror Games Discussion*

Hmmm...this one is pretty good:
[YOUTUBE]96HRj28nI3o[/YOUTUBE]


I can't believe this one is a HL1.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 2, 2012)

*Re: Quest for Scares - Horror Games Discussion*

Condemned: Criminal Origins. 'Nuff said. 

If you ever get a PS3, we have Siren: Blood Curse. The game's start menu music will haunt you for the whole night.


----------



## Desmond (May 4, 2012)

*Re: Quest for Scares - Horror Games Discussion*

I have no consoles, so cannot really experience the console games.

Didn't play FEAR 1 much, but player FEAR 2 and FEAR 3. Though its mainly action oriented, I found some parts pretty spooky. Such as the school mission in FEAR 2 where you get attacked by ghosts left right and center and the underground facility in FEAR 3, where you are constantly attacked by some nearly-invisible creature (Harlan Wade's avatar of some sort).


----------



## Tribalgeek (May 4, 2012)

*Re: Quest for Scares - Horror Games Discussion*

Any news for amy contamination?
trailer lloks pretty scary.


----------



## Desmond (May 4, 2012)

*Re: Quest for Scares - Horror Games Discussion*



Tribalgeek said:


> Any news for amy contamination?
> trailer lloks pretty scary.



Looks like this was supposed to be released in Fall 2011, doesn't seem to be out. Concept looks good.



> Lexis Numérique has released today a new trailer for AMY, a survival horror/action adventure game where players must protect, and escort the eponymous Amy - an enigmatic eight-year-old autistic girl with curious powers - as they try to get her out of a city overrun with wild creatures and dangerous enemies. Currently in development at VectorCell Studios, AMY takes place in December 2034 in Silver City (Midwest, USA) after a comet strikes, wreaking havoc on humanity and unleashing a deadly virus that has infected almost everyone. Players take on the role of Lana, who regains consciousness in the midst of all the mayhem. Lana feels the virus beginning to infect her and knows she must run as far as possible to escape the nightmare. The presence of the titular Amy, a seemingly defenseless eight-year-old autistic girl who has curious powers, forces her to make choices that will affect both their lives. AMY will be available in Fall 2011.


Source


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 4, 2012)

*Re: Quest for Scares - Horror Games Discussion*

LOL! AMY has already released on the consoles and has got piss-poor rating. Don't even bother looking at it.


----------



## Desmond (May 4, 2012)

*Re: Quest for Scares - Horror Games Discussion*



Ethan_Hunt said:


> LOL! AMY has already released on the consoles and has got piss-poor rating. Don't even bother looking at it.



Whoops! No wonder I couldn't even find any reference about it elsewhere.

So far, the most scary game I've played is *Amnesia:The Dark Descent*. It is the manifestation of the perfect survival horror. No HUD, no weapons, Evasive tactics only, copious amounts of darkness, copious amount of gore, and a perpetual sense of creepiness and fear.


----------



## Tribalgeek (May 5, 2012)

*Re: Quest for Scares - Horror Games Discussion*



Ethan_Hunt said:


> LOL! AMY has already released on the consoles and has got piss-poor rating. Don't even bother looking at it.


true. Saw gameplay on youtube and it pretty much sucks.

*Limbo* is also one of the scariest games other than RE, FEAR, Amnesia, SIlent Hill Series and did I forget Doom 3!


----------



## gameranand (May 5, 2012)

*Re: Quest for Scares - Horror Games Discussion*

Limbo is a physics puzzle game not scary at all.


----------



## Desmond (May 5, 2012)

*Re: Quest for Scares - Horror Games Discussion*



Tribalgeek said:


> true. Saw gameplay on youtube and it pretty much sucks.
> 
> *Limbo* is also one of the scariest games other than RE, FEAR, Amnesia, SIlent Hill Series and did I forget Doom 3!



Nothing scary about Limbo, IMHO. The setting is a little dark does not mean its horror, even Diablo has a dark setting.

I loved Doom3 moving closer to survival horror than the shoot em up prequels.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tribalgeek (May 5, 2012)

*Re: Quest for Scares - Horror Games Discussion*



gameranand said:


> Limbo is a physics puzzle game not scary at all.



may be its my childhood fantasies then.


----------



## gameranand (May 5, 2012)

Tribalgeek said:


> may be its my childhood fantasies then.



You must play Dead Space 1&2.


----------



## Tribalgeek (May 5, 2012)

*Re: Quest for Scares - Horror Games Discussion*

yeah i played both of them and liked it very much.


----------



## Desmond (May 6, 2012)

*Re: Quest for Scares - Horror Games Discussion*

Still, Dead Space has too much action to be of any scare value. You can take on the enemies head on. There are a lot of frantic moments though.

Some details for Dead Space 3 have been leaked:



> Isaac Clarke's next adventure will apparently unfold on the icy planet of Tau Volantis, bringing the bulk of the game's narrative to a terrestrial environment for the first time (the first Dead Space briefly visited a planet's surface). At some early point, Isaac will crash land on the planet and fight through blizzard-like conditions to a nearby waystation.
> 
> He encounters an injured survivor there who informs Isaac that there are others still alive, and that they've left for a nearby facility. One of those characters is Ellie, who you might remember from the first game. Isaac eventually reconnects and then travels with Ellie and Jennifer, a new character, to the top of a mountain for reasons that aren't clear.
> 
> Jennifer is described by Siliconera as a "tech type" with plans to reverse engineer the work of the Rosetta research group as she tries to unlock the secrets of a codex. The source also notes that EA is referring to the game's enemies as "the hive mind."


Source
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Faun (May 6, 2012)

*Re: Quest for Scares - Horror Games Discussion*

^^The thing.


----------



## Sujeet (May 6, 2012)

*Re: Quest for Scares - Horror Games Discussion*

*Metro 2033*.


----------



## gameranand (May 6, 2012)

*Re: Quest for Scares - Horror Games Discussion*

Wow thanks for the info about DS3 Desmond.


----------



## Tribalgeek (May 6, 2012)

*Re: Quest for Scares - Horror Games Discussion*



Sujeet said:


> *Metro 2033*.



Oh yeah *Metro 2033* .


----------



## Desmond (May 6, 2012)

*Re: Quest for Scares - Horror Games Discussion*



Faun said:


> ^^The thing.



Seems similar....but can't say for sure.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Latinsnake (May 8, 2012)

*Re: Quest for Scares - Horror Games Discussion*

No 1 mentioned Alan Wake...I felt it was a little scary.


----------



## Faun (May 13, 2012)

*Re: Quest for Scares - Horror Games Discussion*

Nightmare House 2


----------



## thejunglegod (Jul 11, 2012)

*Re: Quest for Scares - Horror Games Discussion*

Manhunt, Siren: Blood Curse, Call of Cthulu, Penumbra.
The above games are a must play for anyone who is interested in the horror-survival genre. Especially Siren, it will knock your socks off. Pro tip - Play with your lights off.


----------



## Desmond (Jul 11, 2012)

*Re: Quest for Scares - Horror Games Discussion*

I played Penumbra. When it came free with Digit. I think they are the same guys who made Amnesia. I am not sure if the others are available for PC.


----------



## thejunglegod (Jul 11, 2012)

*Re: Quest for Scares - Horror Games Discussion*

^^ Call of Cthulu and Manhunt are available for the PC. Siren though, is not.
And yes, Penumbra is developed by Frictional games, the same guys who made Amnesia.


----------



## Desmond (Jul 11, 2012)

*Re: Quest for Scares - Horror Games Discussion*

I played CoC. But I couldn't get past the part where we are in a ship and need to fire on an island. But I cannot see anything on the island. Guides tell that there are three blue (or green, I don't remember) lights that I need to shoot at. So, I am stuck there.


----------



## thejunglegod (Jul 11, 2012)

*Re: Quest for Scares - Horror Games Discussion*

I do not remember either, but youtube can definitely help you. There are plenty of video playthroughs. You'll just have to filter out hte crap in order to get to your part.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 11, 2012)

*Re: Quest for Scares - Horror Games Discussion*

Dead Space/Doom 3/Resident Evil scares on sound-effect.

play Silent Hill (if u want to really scare yourself).
it has a gripping story & good series.

I have played SH3 & SH:Homecoming.

there is one level of Hotel in Homecoming which scares a lot & the talk with old lady in the hotel is spooky...
also can't forget the encounter with Boogeyman in that...
also watch the Movie Silent Hill

Konami is well-known for survivor-horror 

also if u have S60v3 mobile play *7 Days*...mind blowing graphics & scary game.


----------



## Desmond (Oct 28, 2012)

*Re: Quest for Scares - Horror Games Discussion*

Looks like SCPs are catching up as a popular topic for horror. Another SCP project game has come up, centered around SCP-087 :

www.youtube.com/watch?v=YSmr4S2vtas

Download : The Stairwell (SCP 087) download - Indie DB


----------



## Desmond (Nov 27, 2013)

*Re: Quest for Scares - Horror Games Discussion*

PC gamer has compiled a list of 90 best horror games on the PC :

The 90 best horror games on PC | PC Gamer


----------



## Desmond (Jul 2, 2014)

*Re: Quest for Scares - Horror Games Discussion*

PC Gamer compiles a list of The 100 best horror games on PC


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 2, 2014)

*Re: Quest for Scares - Horror Games Discussion*

Clive barker's undying, very old games but this game will mess up your head..

- - - Updated - - -

[YOUTUBE]watch?v=emJ1nweouss[/YOUTUBE]

- - - Updated - - -

[YOUTUBE]watch?v=ql3mBU88UWk[/YOUTUBE]

really miss games like these


----------



## Desmond (Jul 2, 2014)

*Re: Quest for Scares - Horror Games Discussion*

Yeah. I have heard about Undying. Seen a few gameplay videos.

However, I have played Clive Barker's Jericho. It has squad based gameplay with each member of your team having a unique supernatural power. You yourself can get into the perspective of any squad member and take control of them. Plot is mind blowing as usual.

- - - Updated - - -


----------



## Desmond (Aug 21, 2016)

It's been a while but a couple of new games are coming out:

Agony: A Doom/Amnesia hybrid



Scorn:


----------



## gameranand (Aug 22, 2016)

Scorn looks very interesting.


----------



## Desmond (Aug 22, 2016)

Yeah. Exactly how I'd imagine H R Giger's paintings in real life.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 15, 2016)

I didn't know this tread existed.
To me , Agony looked more scary than Scorn. i haven't played any horror game so far but definitely willing to try once I have time. Will probably start with Amnesia The Dark Descent after reading all the posts of this thread. 
Following this thread


----------



## Desmond (Sep 15, 2016)

I haven't completed Amnesia yet. Will reinstall someday.

You should also try Soma which I think is much better than Amnesia, and by the same developers.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 15, 2016)

yeah i read your posts in the other thread and added SOMA in my wishlist. Thank you.
Also, Amnesia have few parts?? I saw 3 games of amnesia, how are the others?


----------



## Desmond (Sep 15, 2016)

Amnesia has two I think. The Dark Descent and A Machine For Pigs.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 15, 2016)

ah, yes. Amnesia : Memories is entirely different game. Sorry.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Sep 15, 2016)

Desmond David said:


> Amnesia has two I think. The Dark Descent and A Machine For Pigs.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Somehow completed dark descent , had 15 min play sessions with intermittent breaks in bright light.

Played some of machine for pigs. Gave up and uninstalled after about an hour into the game.

Told my heart: Al iz well..

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Sep 15, 2016)

Also try penumbra. I somehow completed the first two games in that. The p*nis monster. DAMN!

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 15, 2016)

Tribalgeek said:


> true. Saw gameplay on youtube and it pretty much sucks.
> 
> *Limbo* is also *one of the scariest games other than RE, FEAR, Amnesia, SIlent Hill Series* and did I forget Doom 3!


Epic post in this thread 



TheSloth said:


> I didn't know this tread existed.
> To me , Agony looked more scary than Scorn. i haven't played any horror game so far but definitely willing to try once I have time. Will probably start with Amnesia The Dark Descent after reading all the posts of this thread.
> Following this thread



In case you missed this one 



Zangetsu said:


> Dead Space/Doom 3/Resident Evil scares on sound-effect.
> 
> play Silent Hill (if u want to really scare yourself).
> it has a gripping story & good series.
> ...




also to add
Outlast series (one hell of a scary game)


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 15, 2016)

silent hill is only for PS!!!!!!!! nOOOOOOOOOO.....!!!!!


----------



## Desmond (Sep 15, 2016)

TheSloth said:


> silent hill is only for PS!!!!!!!! nOOOOOOOOOO.....!!!!!



Bro do you even emulators?

You can play PS1 games on PC using EPSXE and PS2 games using PCSX2. I have been playing Metal Gear Solid 3 on PCSX2 and gamepad.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Sep 16, 2016)

TheSloth said:


> silent hill is only for PS!!!!!!!! nOOOOOOOOOO.....!!!!!


You got SH2 the room, SH3, SH4 homecoming on PC. I played the room and homecoming. Damn I am never going back to those.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Sep 16, 2016)

Desmond David said:


> Bro do you even emulators?
> 
> You can play PS1 games on PC using EPSXE and PS2 games using PCSX2. I have been playing Metal Gear Solid 3 on PCSX2 and gamepad.


Only that the emulators still don't harness the full power of pc unfortunately.

Apparently there are emulators for 360 and ps3 too.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Desmond (Sep 16, 2016)

Dude, emulators these days run the games better than the original consoles themselves. Did you know you could run SweetFX on PCSX2?


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 16, 2016)

i know about emulators but havent tried them after SF2 i guess. My PC wasnt capable enough to keep exploring emulators. So i just kept playing games released on Windows and avoided games like God of War and emulators too. I have no idea about SweetFx and all. Will try for sure for Silent Hill Series.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 16, 2016)

SH2 and SH3 are EPIC ones...and Heather character from SH3 is marvelous


----------



## Desmond (Sep 16, 2016)

TheSloth said:


> i know about emulators but havent tried them after SF2 i guess. My PC wasnt capable enough to keep exploring emulators. So i just kept playing games released on Windows and avoided games like God of War and emulators too. I have no idea about SweetFx and all. Will try for sure for Silent Hill Series.



Check this: Why you should play PS2 classics on PC, not PS4 | PC Game

SweetFX is a graphical enhancement mod that hooks directly into GPU draw calls and injects extra effects. It works similar to ENB.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 16, 2016)

I played some games such as God of War and God of War 2 on PCXS2 but never used sweetfx....will have to check it out


----------



## Desmond (Sep 16, 2016)

I have played Resident Evil 4 on PCSX2 though. It's a pretty good game, but the controls are pretty weird, even for controller.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 16, 2016)

Desmond David said:


> I have played Resident Evil 4 on PCSX2 though. It's a pretty good game, but the controls are pretty weird, even for controller.



play it on PC..it was officially released for PC

oh..I forgot.

recently i played Resident Evil HD on PC and it was excellent experience playing the 1st RE game on remastered HD


----------



## Desmond (Sep 16, 2016)

I know but I figured that its the same game with somewhat better graphics so there won't be much difference. Also, will probably pick it up during some sale if possible.

BTW, does the PC version have mouse aiming?


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 16, 2016)

Desmond David said:


> I know but I figured that its the same game with somewhat better graphics so there won't be much difference. Also, will probably pick it up during some sale if possible.
> 
> BTW, does the PC version have mouse aiming?



I played it long long back..but I remember there was unofficial patch for Mouse aiming

yes it has a patch

checkout moddb.com


----------



## Desmond (Jan 19, 2017)

New Call Of Cthulhu game coming


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 19, 2017)

^^Release date ?


----------



## Desmond (Jan 19, 2017)

Zangetsu said:


> ^^Release date ?



TBD 2017 for PC, Xbox1 and PS4.


----------



## Desmond (Aug 8, 2017)

E3 trailer of Call Of Cthulhu


----------



## Desmond (Aug 8, 2017)

In other news, The Evil Within 2 coming out: *www.dreadcentral.com/news/234025/e3-2017-evil-within-2-coming-october-looks-anything-ordinary/


----------



## Desmond (Sep 20, 2017)

I like the H.R. Giger inspired art-style on this one.


----------



## Desmond (Oct 12, 2017)

The Evil Within 2 launch trailer:


----------



## Desmond (Jul 17, 2018)

Call of Cthulhu releasing in Oct this year - Call of Cthulhu® on Steam


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 17, 2018)

Hey Desmond, if you like Lovecraftian genre, you should try Darkest Dungeon.
Its not horror but its as lovecraftian as it gets.


----------



## Desmond (Jul 17, 2018)

Been thinking of buying that for a long time, but always there's something to buy during the sales so it gets pushed down in priority.

Thinking of playing Outlast next.

BTW, have you played SOMA and Alien: Isolation? Awesome games both. SOMA has awesome story and characters and Alien: Isolation is a great homage to the original Alien movie.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 17, 2018)

Ive watched the entire playthrough for Alien Isolation, so its kinda spoilt for me. Ill probably buy it once it clears out of my memory


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 18, 2018)

Alien: Isolation is on my next game to be played list.
Is it worth playing ?


----------



## Desmond (Jul 18, 2018)

Zangetsu said:


> Alien: Isolation is on my next game to be played list.
> Is it worth playing ?


Definitely! It's more fun if you are a fan of the Alien movies.

Story is told from the perspective of Amanda Ripley, daughter of Ellen Ripley from the movies. You have arrived at a soon-to-be decommissioned space station named Sevastopol orbiting a gas giant. When you arrive, you find that the station is mostly in shambles as the decommission is in progress and lack of supplies causes the human survivors to turn on each other. For at least the first 20 mins of the game, your main enemies will be humans who won't trust you. Since ammo is limited, you have to avoid confrontation whenever possible by using the shadows, hiding in lockers or under furniture, or moving through vents. Then you encounter the Alien, that's when the real game starts. You cannot kill the Alien and you only have to avoid it. The Alien can listen to sounds and will make a beeline to you if you make too much noise, but there are generally ample places to hide so avoiding the alien its not really a huge deal. The game becomes less scary once you get the flamethrower since one puff from it will cause the alien to retreat.

What I liked best is the art style, they really captured the look and feel of the Alien movie in-game. Also, great characters, dialogues and story which follows you trying to uncover how the Alien got onto the station. Also, great plot twists.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 18, 2018)

Hmm, sounds interesting. will play it then.


----------



## Desmond (Jul 29, 2018)

This game seems scary as hell. It's called Witch Hunt.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 29, 2018)

Have you played Clive Barker's Undying ?


----------



## Desmond (Jul 29, 2018)

No, but I have seen videos. That shit is scary AF.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 29, 2018)

There is also Clive Barker's Jericho


----------



## Desmond (Jul 30, 2018)

I felt that the story and artstyle was pretty good in Jericho, but the gameplay was somewhat meh. Can't find that game anywhere now.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 31, 2018)

Outlast 1 & 2 are pure horror games and must play


----------



## Desmond (Aug 6, 2018)

Junji Ito-Inspired Horror RPG ‘World of Horror’ Trailer Revealed


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 20, 2018)

Get ready to piss in your pants after playing *RAW FOOTAGE *
_Indie Horror game developed in Unreal Engine_


----------



## Desmond (Aug 24, 2018)

Zangetsu said:


> Get ready to piss in your pants after playing *RAW FOOTAGE *
> _Indie Horror game developed in Unreal Engine_


But seems too dark at times. I mean darkness is good but a gave shouldn't be so dark that you can't see anything. This was also a problem with Agony.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Desmond (Aug 24, 2018)

Call Of Cthulhu gameplay demo - 






Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 24, 2018)

Desmond David said:


> But seems too dark at times. I mean darkness is good but a gave shouldn't be so dark that you can't see anything. This was also a problem with Agony.


That darkness is simulating your brain of real environment...I liked it though


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 26, 2018)




----------



## Desmond (Oct 28, 2018)

In the spirit of Halloween I gathered up a comprehensive list of PC horror games that I think are worth your time - Paid and Free! : creepygaming

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 28, 2018)

Desmond David said:


> In the spirit of Halloween I gathered up a comprehensive list of PC horror games that I think are worth your time - Paid and Free! : creepygaming
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


I saw '7 days' in that list but that's different from what I played on Symbian OS.
it was 7 Days : Salvation and the best I have played on S60.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 25, 2018)




----------



## Desmond (Nov 25, 2018)

Zangetsu said:


>


Wow, this actually looks good.

Kind of reminds me of a concept I though up long time back in my teens. It was about a game where you have to go into a haunted mansion and exorcise the ghosts by performing a ritual using items that you collect around the mansion.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 6, 2019)

Wanna try some of these


----------



## Desmond (Jul 29, 2019)

New Blair Witch game announced


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 10, 2019)

This looks good


----------



## Desmond (Aug 20, 2019)




----------



## Desmond (Aug 22, 2019)




----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 4, 2019)

Man of Medan is released! and can be completed in 4hrs


----------



## Desmond (Sep 4, 2019)

I heard it's multiplayer.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 4, 2019)

Desmond David said:


> I heard it's multiplayer.


No. Single player is also there. Which can be completed in 4hrs.

Here is the gameplay from radbrad


----------



## Desmond (Jan 10, 2020)

I've been playing Outlast but I feel too scared to play any further. Seriously, I never felt Amnesia or the Evil Within to be as scary as this. It's like it was purposely built in such a way as to exploit your fears. Limited visibility, loud noises when opening and closing the menu, etc.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 11, 2020)

Desmond David said:


> I've been playing Outlast but I feel too scared to play any further. Seriously, I never felt Amnesia or the Evil Within to be as scary as this. It's like it was purposely built in such a way as to exploit your fears. Limited visibility, loud noises when opening and closing the menu, etc.


Yup, it is the most scary I found till date from all the Horror games I played. Players just need guts to proceed forward.
I don't remember how I gathered so much courage to complete it 100%.

But a huge shout out to the Devs of Outlast for making the game so much scary. In this game even if you Roam outside of building the scare factor is not reduced. And Damn those batteries get drain so fast.

*www.t3.com/features/scariest-games-ever-10-of-the-best


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 23, 2020)

DreadOut 2 released yesterday. Looks like Silent Hill games 






Save 10% on DreadOut 2 on Steam


----------



## Desmond (Mar 6, 2020)

Frictional Games accounce their next game.

Amnesia: Rebirth






Sent from my GM1911 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 8, 2020)

Thinking of playing FEAR as I heard a lot of good reviews on it.


----------



## Desmond (May 14, 2020)

Finished Resident Evil 2 remake twice. Will try to finish it two more times before retiring the game. It is scary but after a while you kind of get used to it and it stops being scary. Most of the scare comes from when you are new and don't know where all the zombies and monsters are. Then there is Mr. X who stalks the building looking for you and he is unkillable, so you will spend a good portion of the game listening for his footsteps and trying to guess where he is and try to stay away from him. Kind of like the Xenomorph in Alien Isolation. But story wise and gameplay wise it's a pretty solid game.



Zangetsu said:


> Thinking of playing FEAR as I heard a lot of good reviews on it.


FEAR is more action oriented, so it's not that scary. Though there are a few good jumpscares now and then.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 15, 2020)

Yup. If want good scare then play Resident Evil 7. The first FPS genre and the first true horror game in RE Series.


----------



## Nerevarine (May 15, 2020)

AAA cannot do horror, except for very few.


----------



## Desmond (May 15, 2020)

AAAs generally want to maximize profits and horror isn't exactly s profitable genre. That's what happened to Dead Space.

Even the recent remakes of Resident Evil games is because Capcom is banking on sales due to nostalgia. I bet RE4 remake is also on the way.

Sent from my GM1911 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nerevarine (May 15, 2020)

Desmond David said:


> AAAs generally want to maximize profits and horror isn't exactly s profitable genre. That's what happened to Dead Space.
> 
> *Even the recent remakes of Resident Evil games is because Capcom is banking on sales due to nostalgia. I bet RE4 remake is also on the way.*
> 
> Sent from my GM1911 using Tapatalk



Recent Remake of RE isn't a horror game, Original can be classified as a horror game. Recent remake is too Hollywood to be scary.
My personal opinion

Alien Isolation is an example of a AA game, me thinks btw.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 15, 2020)

Nerevarine said:


> AAA cannot do horror, except for very few.


Depends on the developers how much they want to scare the gamers...
RE 7 is most acclaimed in Horror genre.
Outlast is the king of horror games. Though there are many good Indie Horror games.
I heard the recent Blairwitch game is also has good horror


----------



## Desmond (May 15, 2020)

Zangetsu said:


> Depends on the developers how much they want to scare the gamers...
> RE 7 is most acclaimed in Horror genre.
> Outlast is the king of horror games. Though there are many good Indie Horror games.
> I heard the recent Blairwitch game is also has good horror



Haven't played the Blair Witch game but from the videos I've seen the story deviates from the supernatural to the protagonists personal story a bit too much. That kind of spoils the premise.



Nerevarine said:


> Recent Remake of RE isn't a horror game, Original can be classified as a horror game. Recent remake is too Hollywood to be scary.
> My personal opinion
> 
> Alien Isolation is an example of a AA game, me thinks btw.



IDK, I found it pretty scary in the beginning. RE2 at least, haven't purchased the RE3 remake. When I used to hear Mr. X's footsteps, I used to hide and try to find out where he is before moving. If everything is silent, I would still stand still trying to see whether it comes back. Plus the limited ammo used to put pressure on me because I don't know when I will have to face the next zombie. But once I figured out where everything is, I can now zoom through the game pretty quickly. So, now it's not so scary.

RE3 does look like a action movie though with the dodge mechanics and automatic weapons.

But I'd still put RE2 on the same level as Alien Isolation, if a but shorter.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 2, 2020)

Hey guys,

Try this Horror game Cold World.
Its a Demo game made in 2018. But I don't know why the full version is not released yet 

Graphics is damn good.

*www.rockybytes.com/cold-world


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 2, 2020)

Has anybody played this?
*store.steampowered.com/app/455120/Stay_Close/


----------



## Desmond (Jun 3, 2020)

Zangetsu said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Try this Horror game Cold World.
> Its a Demo game made in 2018. But I don't know why the full version is not released yet
> ...


Downloaded but the setup is like 2 MB only. I think it will download the rest of the game. Will try it out next time I boot windows.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 3, 2020)

^^But on the website it is shown 700mb download


----------



## Desmond (Jun 11, 2020)

Started Resident Evil 7 and man is it scary. The first person view really tilts.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 11, 2020)

Desmond David said:


> Started Resident Evil 7 and man is it scary. The first person view really tilts.


Yeah..this is actually the first Resident Evil game which makes it into Horror category.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 11, 2020)

Looks a lot like the PT game from long ago.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 11, 2020)

It  has various scenes inspired from Texas Chainsaw Massacre


----------



## Desmond (Jun 15, 2020)

Finished RE7. It's a lot less scary once you know how to deal with all the enemies and get a layout of the map. The Baker family weren't that scary, what I found most scary were the ****ing molded because you never know where and when they will appear.

Now will do the Not A Hero DLC next.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 23, 2020)

Outlast 3 announced


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 23, 2020)

Awesome news!!!

I hope it is as Scary as 1 & Whistleblower. part 2 was not that scary.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 23, 2020)

Part 3 is not out yet. Expected 2021.

I am yet to finish Outlast 1. I will come back to it someday.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 23, 2020)

Desmond David said:


> Part 3 is not out yet. Expected 2021.
> 
> I am yet to finish Outlast 1. I will come back to it someday.


Corrected


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 15, 2020)

This game looks good in Graphics & Story


----------



## Desmond (Oct 23, 2020)

Reviews aren't so good apparently


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 3, 2020)

BlairWitch Project is FREE on EPIC


----------



## Desmond (Nov 4, 2020)

Zangetsu said:


> BlairWitch Project is FREE on EPIC


The game is pretty meh though.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 4, 2020)

Desmond David said:


> The game is pretty meh though.


You completed ?


----------



## Desmond (Nov 4, 2020)

Saw the walkthrough on youtube.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 13, 2020)

Hurry!! This game is FREE now  on EPIC store


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 27, 2021)




----------



## setanjan123 (Jan 30, 2021)

Started The Medium on Game Pass. Game has serious performance issues and its not just Ray Tracing related it seems. I am not big into horror games but enjoyed it for a while before a monster encounter literally forced me to say nope and quit xD


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 1, 2021)

setanjan123 said:


> Started The Medium on Game Pass. Game has serious performance issues and its not just Ray Tracing related it seems. I am not big into horror games but enjoyed it for a while before a monster encounter literally forced me to say nope and quit xD


wait for some time. patch will fix the bugs


----------



## Desmond (Feb 2, 2021)

setanjan123 said:


> Started The Medium on Game Pass. Game has serious performance issues and its not just Ray Tracing related it seems. I am not big into horror games but enjoyed it for a while before a monster encounter literally forced me to say nope and quit xD


How is the game?


----------



## setanjan123 (Feb 2, 2021)

Desmond David said:


> How is the game?


From what little I've played it's good. It has that old school horror game vibe with fixed camera angles and what not. And the dual world mechanic leads itself to interesting puzzle solving. But I could see it becoming repetitive down the line. And as echoed by others, there aren't many jumpscares from what I can tell but the atmosphere itself is going to make you uneasy. I haven't played many horror games so somebody with more games under their belt may have a different experience.


----------



## Desmond (Feb 2, 2021)

Well, I am not a fan of jump scares so I guess I'm okay with that. I am more concerned about everything else.


----------



## TheSloth (Feb 14, 2021)

Has anyone here played GTFO?
Looks very interesting!!


----------



## setanjan123 (Feb 14, 2021)

TheSloth said:


> Has anyone here played GTFO?
> Looks very interesting!!


I have. Couldn't really enjoy it that much. It's very confusing. Also unless you have friends who are willing to play don't bother. I tried matchmaking today and couldn't find anyone.


----------



## TheSloth (Feb 14, 2021)

setanjan123 said:


> I have. Couldn't really enjoy it that much. It's very confusing. Also unless you have friends who are willing to play don't bother. I tried matchmaking today and couldn't find anyone.


Ah, that's a bummer. It does seem a bit confusing. I was willing to try this game that's why posted here to see if we can play together. How many people are needed to enjoy this game?
What are your specs? Was it running smooth ?
I have 1050Ti and 1080p monitor.


----------



## setanjan123 (Feb 14, 2021)

TheSloth said:


> Ah, that's a bummer. It does seem a bit confusing. I was willing to try this game that's why posted here to see if we can play together. How many people are needed to enjoy this game?
> What are your specs? Was it running smooth ?
> I have 1050Ti and 1080p monitor.


It will run fine on your specs. My old PC with a 4th gen i3 and a R7 260X used to handle it at 768p just fine. It's not super demanding. If you have an SSD install it on there, will help with the load times and micro stutters. As for the number of people I'd say 3(you and 2 other people) atleast. It's really designed for 4 player teams.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 18, 2021)

*store.steampowered.com/app/960030/Deca/
Graphics looks good and the sound effects


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 29, 2021)




----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 12, 2022)

This game is excellent if you like Hide & Run games

*store.steampowered.com/app/1825390/MadMan/
You can beat this game in 1 hour as it is made by Solo Developer.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 20, 2022)

Anybody played Manhunt 1 & 2 ? It is the most violent game ever made by Rockstar and Banned in many countries.


----------



## Desmond (May 20, 2022)

Zangetsu said:


> Anybody played Manhunt 1 & 2 ? It is the most violent game ever made by Rockstar and Banned in many countries.


I don't think it's even available on any online stores. It's not even on GOG. Yet to check other sources.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 20, 2022)

^^Yeah. Since it is Banned in many countries 
I saw Manhunt 1 on Steam US store.


*www.gamingdragons.com/en/game/buy-pc-manhunt-2-game-download.html


----------



## Desmond (May 20, 2022)

Man, edgy R* was best R*.


----------



## Desmond (May 20, 2022)

BTW, have any of you played Vampire: The Masquerade - Bloodlines? The game itself is not horror, but there is one mission that is considered to be one of the scariest levels in gaming:






It's so scary that the developers put a console command specifically to skip that level. Lol.

I played it and I think it's great, good atmosphere and not a single jumpscare. Kind of reminded me of Amnesia.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 23, 2022)

Desmond said:


> I've been playing Outlast but I feel too scared to play any further. Seriously, I never felt Amnesia or the Evil Within to be as scary as this. It's like it was purposely built in such a way as to exploit your fears. Limited visibility, loud noises when opening and closing the menu, etc.


Have you completed Outlast ?


----------



## Desmond (May 23, 2022)

Not yet. Currently busy with Elden Ring.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 12, 2022)




----------



## Desmond (Aug 12, 2022)

*bloody-disgusting.com/video-games/...veal-new-alone-in-the-dark-title-at-gamescom/
New Alone In The Dark probably to be revealed. After a string of s*** sequels I hope this one will be good.


----------



## Desmond (Aug 12, 2022)

Leaked screenshots of Alone In The Dark remake.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1557997673038303232
Seems it will similar to RE2. Two protagonists. Written by the guy who wrote SOMA and Amnesia The Dark Descent.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 12, 2022)

I have not played a single Resident Evil game yet. Could someone tell me the order in which they are meant to be played (not counting console releases)?


----------



## Desmond (Aug 12, 2022)

SaiyanGoku said:


> I have not played a single Resident Evil game yet. Could someone tell me the order in which they are meant to be played (not counting console releases)?


You can play in any order. I haven't played all of them myself but I have played RE2 and 3 remake and RE4. RE1 is a remake of the original RE and has fixed camera angles, so if you can bear that then you can start there, otherwise, just play RE2 remake onwards.

Check out my own gameplay of it, about 10 mins:


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 12, 2022)

Play from 1, even with fixed angles. it has been remade and it runs fine on modern systems. 

PS: Use controller.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 12, 2022)

SaiyanGoku said:


> I have not played a single Resident Evil game yet. Could someone tell me the order in which they are meant to be played (not counting console releases)?


You can't miss this Series 

RE1 > RE2 > RE3 > RE4 >R5 > RE6 > RE7 >RE8

RE7 and RE8 are independent from previous series.
R1 ~ R6 are connected by Story and Plot Characters.

RE2, RE3, RE4 are Classic Epic games

RE5 & RE6 are average but good

Eagerly waiting for RE4 remake


----------



## Desmond (Aug 13, 2022)

Zangetsu said:


> You can't miss this Series
> 
> RE1 > RE2 > RE3 > RE4 >R5 > RE6 > RE7 >RE8
> 
> ...


At least RE2 is also kind of independent since characters in RE1 don't appear. But yeah, it's a sequel by continuity.


----------



## Desmond (Aug 13, 2022)

Zangetsu said:


> Eagerly waiting for RE4 remake


Me too. Though I haven't finished the original but I have played a large chunk of it. I only hope they don't cut content from the remake like they did for the RE3 remake.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 14, 2022)

Desmond said:


> Me too. Though I haven't finished the original but *I have played a large chunk of it*. I only hope they don't cut content from the remake like they did for the RE3 remake.


Which version you have played ?

Original 2007 or HD Edition or HD project

HD Edition is official Capcom version and HD project is Fan made custom mode and is the best of all three 

check it here:


----------



## Desmond (Aug 14, 2022)

HD edition. I think that's the only edition on Steam right now.


----------



## Desmond (Aug 16, 2022)

Started Resident Evil 1. Man the game is confusing AF to play and I don't mean the controls. The map and rooms are hard to track.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 17, 2022)

Desmond said:


> HD edition. I think that's the only edition on Steam right now.


Its a MOD. You can download and apply it on Steam version.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 18, 2022)

I am also waiting for Callisto Protocol


----------



## Desmond (Aug 18, 2022)

The RE4 remake gameplay video was released in June? I didn't even know a gameplay demo existed.


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 28, 2022)




----------

